# mucky puppy



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

yes folks it's that time of year again.....mud season


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

That was so cute..I laughed...can you just imagine that dirty dog in your bed!!!!! I sat here watching all of the old pedigree commercials attatched to this one crying....=( I know they are just commercials but I truly wish I could help them all....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL That was great. My boys would do that.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, Zoom got her first commercial gig


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

ROFL!! AND I was CRINGING!! (like cringe...AND crying!) LOL


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I was hoping for a vid of YOUR muddy crew!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol, so cute! I love the way his lips were moving in the headshot hehe.


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

Strange but true....it was this ad that made me want a Golden!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love that commercial...


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

That brings back memories. I took my Charlie girl over to my friends house on Super Bowl Sunday. But my girl and my friends Lab were swimming (it was cold out and on and off raining) the thing I did not know if the the side yard was rottertilled. The dogs walloped in mud and going back and forth to the pool. I went to check on them and what I saw...OMG! Talk about mud....they were muddier that that dog in the viedo....and it took a good month to get the pool clean. I am like that is not my dog...LOL.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to send this to my friend. How do you copy the link to it?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

here is the original link 

http://www.youtube.com / watch?v=QceyR1ZQXf8&feature=player_embedded


----------

